# Compass Drifter 410



## whisky (Aug 2, 2008)

HI JUST WANDERING IF ANYBODY COULD HELP ME I HAVE A 1999 COMPASS DRIFTER 410 THE THING IS WHEN I ENTER THE SIDE DOOR THE SECOND STEP INTO THE MOTORHOME HAS A PLASTIC MOULDING WITH A PIECE OF CARPET CLIPPED ON IT, THE THING IS THE PLASTIC MOULDING HAS CRACKED AND I WAS WANDERING IF ANYBODY COULD ADVISE ME WHERE I COULD GET A NEW ONE.

STEVE


----------



## colomane (May 24, 2007)

Hi Steve,

I have the 360E and mine is cracked also, tried to get a rplacement, looked at the new Compass vans, they look the same, I am trying to get a part number from them, when I do I will contact you. 

Colomane,

Mike H


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Without actually seeing the part its difficult to suggest a replacement but could you not use some aluminium 'angle iron' to replace the damaged part ?


----------



## colomane (May 24, 2007)

*Cracked plastic parts*

Hi there,

I thought of that, but where the plastic is formed there is a hollow, and that is where it's cracked, it needs building up or something, will Get Round To It sometime, it needs to come off and built up, on some models the leisure battery is fitted under this part.

I will get a photo of the part in question off to you.

Colomane,

Mike H.


----------

